
A Major Netflix Competitor Is Down and Perhaps Out - dataker
http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthickey/2015/10/21/a-major-netflix-competitor-is-down-and-perhaps-out/
======
ChasePatterson
"Popcorn Time creators back away from copyrighted content with ‘Project
Butter’"

[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/10/23/popcorn-time-
creators-...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/10/23/popcorn-time-creators-
back-away-from-copyrighted-content-with-project-butter/)

